# Oberon cover colors



## girls4rus (Jan 16, 2009)

I am trying to decide which Oberon cover to buy for K2.  I have the purple butterfly for K1 and love it.  When I received the butterfly, I was surprised by how dark it was as it showed up lighter on my computer monitor. Could some of you that own an Oberon cover please try to describe the color for me?  I am interested in the following:

Avenue of Trees:  Is the green spring green...the color of brand new baby grass? Is it olive? Pea soup?

Any in saddle:  How would you describe this color?  Are there orange tones?

Hokusai Wave: Is this a navy blue?

Forest:  Is this the same green as Ave. of Trees?

Sun: Bright fire truck red? Brick red?

Thanks for any descriptive words that you can offer.  Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have the Hokusai wave and it is very definitely navy blue. I love it. Nice and dark.

L


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I would describe the avenue of trees a "bright olive green"  not dark or drab, but not a clear bright green.


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I have the Hokusai wave and it is very definitely navy blue. I love it. Nice and dark.
> 
> L


This is the one i have too, it's really a great color.


----------



## Duncan&#039;s Mom (Nov 29, 2008)

I have the Tree of Life in saddle. To me, saddle reminds me of the color of hot chocolate. I'm not a big fan of the color brown, but the cover is gorgeous and rich looking.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome girls, I noticed this is your first post! When you have time go over to the *Intro/Welcome Board * and tell us more about yourself. You will receive a warm KB welcome.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a Sky Dragon cover and its between fire engine red and brick red. Like a deep true red. Or a 'dragon red' I think..


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the World Tree for K1. It is a beautiful color. To me it is a Hunter green. A little darkish, but I like it really well. I am trying to get the Roof of Heaven in the same blue as the Hokusai Wave for K2. I think that will be gorgeous!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am looking at my daughter's Tree of Life. It is a very beautiful brown. Some might say it has orange tones since it is not a deep (ie, walnut) brown but it really is very beautiful. And I say that as a person who has brown as one of her least favorite colors!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my blue cover...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am looking at my daughter's Tree of Life. It is a very beautiful brown. Some might say it has orange tones since it is not a deep (ie, walnut) brown but it really is very beautiful. And I say that as a person who has brown as one of her least favorite colors!
> 
> L


What skin does she have. I have been looking at then *again* and I like the Tree of Life. I also like Forest but have had the green in Dragonfly Pond. I am torn between Tree of Life and Sun.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pics Leslie... it's nice.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> What skin does she have. I have been looking at then *again* and I like the Tree of Life. I also like Forest but have had the green in Dragonfly Pond. I am torn between Tree of Life and Sun.


She has the decalgirl skin in dark burlwood, which is a prettier brown than it looks like in the decalgirl picture. It goes very well with the Tree of Life cover.

L


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I have the Hokusai wave cover too (with corners).  I love it. To me the cover looks a shade darker (richer) than what shows up on my monitor when I view Oberon's website. YMMV. I like Leslie's choice of skin with it too by the way.  I like how the leather tooling makes the dark part of the wave darker than the lighter parts (the foam and spray--lots of great detail).  For fun, I took out my kids' crayolas to see if there was a suitable crayon color for it and the closest I found was Pacific Blue.  It's close when you hold the crayon itself up to the cover, but when you scratch out a swatch you get a shade (or 2) lighter than the cover shade. So it's not a perfect match.  Have some crayolas handy?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was just looking at the laptop skins. People say you can request laptop skins to be made as Kindle skins. Anyway, they have one of Mt. Fuji. That might be an interesting combo with the Hokusai wave cover.

L


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I am leaning toward getting the blue wave for my K2... I am definately a blue girl.  Also, although I love pretty much all of the more detailed designs I love the simplicity of the wave as well.  The only reason I haven't preordered yet is because I want to see if they offer Roof of Heaven in the same blue.


----------



## girls4rus (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you so much for providing such helpful descriptions of the cover colors.  

I like the roof of heaven design and since it seems like it will be made in saddle, I wanted to make sure I would like it.  Typically I go for color whenever possible. The bolder, the better! I'm not a brown person at all, but the descriptions given here have reassured me. 

I like Esther's idea of matching the cover color to an actual crayon...very clever!


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I have the Hokusai wave and it is very definitely navy blue. I love it. Nice and dark.
> 
> L


Same one I bought. Glad to know you like it


----------



## Raiden333 (Feb 13, 2009)

I still can't decide what I want... If only Roof of Heaven was in a darker color, I'd be sold in an instant, but at the moment I'm tied between that, Forest, Tree of Life, and Hokusai Wave.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I have a Sky Dragon cover and its between fire engine red and brick red. Like a deep true red. Or a 'dragon red' I think..


*It's a stunning red. Note though that the reds will vary a bit and I don't know if it's due to the piece of leather and the way it's dyed or if it's due to the item being manufactured.

I also bought a large red journal in Dragon Roost and a pocket organizer in Celtic Braid...in addition to my Sky Dragon, all three are a different shade of red with the Kindle cover and pocket organizer matching each other the most. My journal is a slightly brighter shade of red but not blinding.*


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Wondering if the Oberon covers have each design available in only one color. That's what I gather from their site. i.e. Is tree of life available only in saddle or can one order it in green?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DD said:


> Wondering if the Oberon covers have each design available in only one color. That's what I gather from their site. i.e. Is tree of life available only in saddle or can one order it in green?


Kindle covers are only offered in the colors that are listed on the site. Their other products (journal covers, etc) have more variety in selection. Whether that will happen for the Kindle covers is unknown.

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you, Leslie. That's what I thought but wasn't sure


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

They will custom make a Kindle cover in a different color than the one offered. It will cost you extra though.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> They will custom make a Kindle cover in a different color than the one offered. It will cost you extra though.


Really? I wonder how much more that would cost. I want one with my face etched on the cover, lol.


----------



## girls4rus (Jan 16, 2009)

Has anyone ever had a custom kindle cover made?  I would like to know how much a design they currently offer would cost in a different color.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

girls4rus said:


> Has anyone ever had a custom kindle cover made? I would like to know how much a design they currently offer would cost in a different color.


I've sent Oberon an email asking that question. I'll let you know when I get a response.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Kind said:


> Really? I wonder how much more that would cost. I want one with my face etched on the cover, lol.


LOL! I don't think they do that custom custom work. They have to already have the plate and somehow I don't think they have a plate of your face. Of course, I have been wrong before and will undoubtedly be wrong several more times! 

Seriously though, they will make a custom Kindle cover from any design already on their website. I sent an email on Friday asking for Roof of Heaven in blue. I understand Oberon is closed for the three day weekend, so I don't expect to hear anything until Tuesday. I will post the response also.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Seriously though, they will make a custom Kindle cover from any design already on their website. I sent an email on Friday asking for Roof of Heaven in blue. I understand Oberon is closed for the three day weekend, so I don't expect to hear anything until Tuesday. I will post the response also.


That's good to know, I just found the Green Man design and loved it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

chocochibi said:


> That's good to know, I just found the Green Man design and loved it.


O-o-h, just found Roof of Heaven on the site. That would be gorgeous in blue!


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

DD said:


> O-o-h, just found Roof of Heaven on the site. That would be gorgeous in blue!


I think so! I love blue. Of course, I really like red also. If they offer River Garden in red next week, I will probably have to get that one too. 

So, now my mission is to find a DecalGirl skin that will go with both the Roof of Heaven in blue and River Garden in red. I don't like to change the skin, so if I can find one that will coordinate with both covers I will be set!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I had Night Lady. It's black, grey, and white and goes with everything. The design that's actually on the kindle (not the screen saver) isn't distracting at all. I plan on ordering it for Bella as soon as they release them for K2


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I had Night Lady. It's black, grey, and white and goes with everything. The design that's actually on the kindle (not the screen saver) isn't distracting at all. I plan on ordering it for Bella as soon as they release them for K2


That one is very cool! My daughter would like that one too well. I will have to get it for K1, which she will be allowed to use after I remove material not appropriate for her age.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I really like the Greenman design also, but I would like it in another color (like purple or blue)  I think that would make a great Kindle cover.  I know it's not even listed as a kindle cover, but I just think it would make a great one.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm partial to Seaside in saddle -- if that was available in a Kindle cover, my choice would probably be easy....except I would want the sand dollar pewter button and they wouldn't use it.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

kari said:


> I'm partial to Seaside in saddle -- if that was available in a Kindle cover, my choice would probably be easy....except I would want the sand dollar pewter button and they wouldn't use it.


They did say they will be slowly changing the buttons to ones that match the covers.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> They did say they will be slowly changing the buttons to ones that match the covers.


I remember reading that. So maybe one day I'll end up with that cover for the Kindle....but in the meantime I think I'll go ahead and get one that is already available.....if I can just decide which one!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I would love to know how many Kindle covers they have sold.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I note that they don't have Sony covers.  Clearly they're making Kindle covers because of some heavy lobbying -- mostly from folks on this board!  Sony users apparently don't have the same desire for a 'prettier' cover.  

Ann


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Got a reply from Oberon about custom covers today:

...We are not offering the Iris design on a Kindle at this time. Click here for more info on images... middle of the page:

http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindle2M.php

We may sometime in the future but at this time we're not offering color substitutions. Sorry I couldn't be more help!!

Don TuckerCustomer 
[email protected]


----------



## carrie (Feb 16, 2009)

I was disappointed to see the response you received re: special order Oberon covers -- I was going to contact Oberon to see if I could order the "Iris" cover in fern as a Kindle2 cover, but it looks like they are not taking any special orders.  Has anyone out there tried -- successfully or unsuccessfully -- to adapt a large journal cover to Kindle use?  Would there be a way to sew elastic to the inside of the cover to hold the kindle in place?  They seem to be somewhat of a comparable size (6 X 9 for the journal and 6 1/8 X 8 for the Kindle2 covers).


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

OK, Roof of Heaven in Purple is just wrong. Seriously, seriously wrong.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

carrie said:


> I was disappointed to see the response you received re: special order Oberon covers


It may be that they are swamped right now gearing up for the new models.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

carrie said:


> I was disappointed to see the response you received re: special order Oberon covers -- I was going to contact Oberon to see if I could order the "Iris" cover in fern as a Kindle2 cover, but it looks like they are not taking any special orders. Has anyone out there tried -- successfully or unsuccessfully -- to adapt a large journal cover to Kindle use? Would there be a way to sew elastic to the inside of the cover to hold the kindle in place? They seem to be somewhat of a comparable size (6 X 9 for the journal and 6 1/8 X 8 for the Kindle2 covers).


Hi Carrie - Welcome to the kindleboards! On your comment about journal covers used for kindle covers, yes, it has been done by a few other members of this board. I will try to find the particular thread I'm thinking about and post it here. there were pictures, so looking at the original thread might just be the ticket rather than me trying to restate it ;0)

here's one: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3113.0.html

here's another: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3244.0.html

Hopefully that will get you started...be sure to take pictures when you are done! ;0)


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I just posted some pictures I thought would be helpful over in that other thread about converting journal covers to k1 covers and I thought you might like to see them...here is the link to the posting...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3113.0.html

I would have reposted the pictures here, but I didn't want to take up too much space...I hope they are helpful for you...Lee Ann


----------



## carrie (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks so much for the links and suggestions -- I am trying to decide what to do as this will be my first Oberon cover (I had an M-Edge for my Kindle 1).  All of the covers are so gorgeous, but I am partial to the iris cover, which is not available for the Kindle.  I just can't decide!!  Maybe I'll just have to get a couple so I can change them from day to day .


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I would get more than one...for sure.  Shhhh...don't tell my husband but in the last two weeks and thanks in part to this board, I've ordered from Oberon

1.  k2 cover in forest
2.  large journal in pond
3.  large journal in a retired oak leaf pattern
4.  address book in ave. of trees (because my husband will either get my k1 with the ave. of trees cover or I'll have to sell it on the board here and get him what he wants which means another oberon purchase)

Seriously, I should be lashed with a wet noodle.  

aaaagh!!


----------



## carrie (Feb 16, 2009)

I still can't make up my mind about a cover, but I've narrowed it down a bit -- I really like the Creek Bed Maple, but wanted something in fern or green, as offered in the journal covers -- does anyone have a photo of the Creek Bed in any color besides the saddle?  My alternative is Roof of Heaven, but I've never been a purple person, even though the cover looks gorgeous -- if they had offered it in blue I would have ordered it immediately!  I'm still considering adapting a large journal cover to Kindle2 use based on the suggestions and postings of others, but I'm afraid I'll mess something up and either have my Kindle fall out of the case or destroy the beautiful cover.  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Does anyone know what the difference between "fern" and "green" is in the Oberon color list?

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Does anyone know what the difference between "fern" and "green" is in the Oberon color list?
> 
> L


Leslie my Dragonfly Pond is fern and it is a lighter shade of green than the Forest. It is pretty to me, not too light. Kathy posted a picture of her cover with her Lily skin somewhere but I can't recall where.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

My understanding is that the dragonfly pond, forest, and ave. of trees are all fern and the World tree is the green color.  The World tree looks kinda greenish-blue or even almost teal on their website.  I've never seen one close up.  Hope that helps,  I think I saw it explained on here or somewhere like that before.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Leslie my Dragonfly Pond is fern and it is a lighter shade of green than the Forest. It is pretty to me, not too light. Kathy posted a picture of her cover with her Lily skin somewhere but I can't recall where.


It is in the "New with Oberon question - pictures??" tread, I think.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I need new Oberon accessories like I need a hole in my head, but I am trying to convince myself I need a portfolio cover for holding a writing tablet. I write on pads to take notes, etc. I don't keep a journal so I don't need a journal cover, nice as they are.

The portfolio covers all have a plain black back, even on the wraparound designs (bummer). The good news is that you can get a variety of colors.

Here's the back:









I was all set to order the Gingko cover and thought I would get it in navy (I love blue) but ack! That is not one of the choices. Hmmm...I like the fern but I am not convinced I am crazy about the fern.










The color choices that are available are fern, green, saddle, red, black and wine. And then as I pondered this, I started thinking about the black (which would coordinate with the black back). How would that look? Thoughts on this? I wish they had more pictures!

Opinions welcome!

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> The World tree looks kinda greenish-blue or even almost teal on their website. I've never seen one close up. Hope that helps, I think I saw it explained on here or somewhere like that before.


It's a very dark green, closer to black.

Here's a pic of mine....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Gorgeous Pidgeon - almost looks like a combo of dark green and bronze.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The raised portions are all in the dark green, the background is black. I took this picture without a flash, and the lighting makes the black look not so black.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I need new Oberon accessories like I need a hole in my head, but I am trying to convince myself I need a portfolio cover for holding a writing tablet. I write on pads to take notes, etc. I don't keep a journal so I don't need a journal cover, nice as they are.
> 
> The portfolio covers all have a plain black back, even on the wraparound designs (bummer). The good news is that you can get a variety of colors.
> 
> ...


[Buy the portfolio in ginko red.....].....[talking like a little voice inside your head ;0)]


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> It's a very dark green, closer to black.
> 
> Here's a pic of mine....


It looks like a dark hunter or forest green to me. Not the almost tealish color it looks on their website. That's why I love to see more pictures of these covers before deciding!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pawlaw said:


> [Buy the portfolio in ginko red.....].....[talking like a little voice inside your head ;0)]


Red? You think? I'm afraid it would be too red. I'd love to see it, though. And I am still wondering about the black.

L


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a large forest journal in green arriving on the 25th and will let you all know what it looks like. Should be a great day- new journal and new Kindle!

Lynn L


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Red? You think? I'm afraid it would be too red. I'd love to see it, though. And I am still wondering about the black.
> 
> L


Well, I think part of the suggestion of red is because I've recently purchased all things fern and was just this morning wondering if I should branch out into the red area....i LOVE that red. The pictures here have made me love it more than on the oberon website. I think there was a thread with some pictures of a red K1 cover that made me love that color...maybe from Chynared? (I'm sorry Chynared, if I butchered your name...apologies 

Anyway, there may be a little bias off of my morning realization that I needed to branch out  BUT, I think it would be gorgeous...I love the ginko pattern...black would be great too, but would the pattern not stand out as much? oh, that's the cool thing about Oberon, everything they do is awesome!

[going off to think about buying yet another oberon something in red...hey, wait, maybe I'll get the portfolio in red (just kidding ]


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> Anyway, there may be a little bias off of my morning realization that I needed to branch out Grin BUT, I think it would be gorgeous...I love the ginko pattern...black would be great too, but would the pattern not stand out as much? oh, that's the cool thing about Oberon, everything they do is awesome!


This is what I am wondering. Would it look super cool or would it just look like textured black?

L


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> This is what I am wondering. Would it look super cool or would it just look like textured black?
> 
> L


I'm afraid that it would look more like textured black, but it would be interesting to see. A good idea might be to ask the folks at Oberon. They seem to know which colors work best for each pattern.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This is what I am wondering. Would it look super cool or would it just look like textured black?
> 
> L


I just like to see the pattern really well...it might not "pop" as well, but i couldn't be dead in the water with that one, too...  (I'm afraid of water)

What about a little compromise and go with the wine color? If you're like me, you're probably thinking "compromise...I don't like to compromise"...i would go with your gut. Also, sometimes, this works for me...do eeny, meeny, miney, mo and when you pick, your gut will tell you if the one you pick is right or whether you need to do "2 out of 3" 

modified to add the smily because i was just kidding...not serious at all...and I really do make decisions using the eeny meeny method...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pawlaw said:


> I just like to see the pattern really well...it might not "pop" as well, but i couldn't be dead in the water with that one, too...  (I'm afraid of water)
> 
> What about a little compromise and go with the wine color? If you're like me, you're probably thinking "compromise...I don't like to compromise"...i would go with your gut. Also, sometimes, this works for me...do eeny, meeny, miney, mo and when you pick, your gut will tell you if the one you pick is right or whether you need to do "2 out of 3"
> 
> modified to add the smily because i was just kidding...not serious at all...*and I really do make decisions using the eeny meeny method...*


Hahaha, I do too. I slept on this and still haven't come up with what I want...Obviously, the right portfolio cover isn't speaking to me yet.

L


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This is what I am wondering. Would it look super cool or would it just look like textured black?
> 
> L


I think it would be real nice, even cool.
But it will be subtle and the casual glancer won't pick up on it.

EL


----------

